# Premium SMS



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

Frage: Wie sieht es bei Prepaid-Karten aus?

Hier müßte doch ein gewisser Schutz vor evtl. böswilligen Abzockern bestehen?

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## BenTigger (29 Februar 2004)

Tja, leider aber nicht sehr sicher, da bei einigen TK-Providern die SMS-Gebühren nicht sofort von der PrePaidKarte abgebucht werden, sondern Zeitversetzt. Wenn nun also plötzlich mehrere 50,- Euro SMS anfallen, kann auch eine z.B. mit 15,- Euro geladene Karte Kosten von mehreren 100,- Euro verursachen. Diese werden dann via Rechnung an dich weitergeleitet.

Ähnliches ist schon vorgekommen. Nur eben noch nicht mit 50,- Euro SMS 
die kommen nun erst ab dem 1.4.2004.

Wie das ganze dann rechtlich aussieht... keine Ahnung.

Meine Anfrage bei D2 ergab, das die 5-stelligen Premium-SMS nicht gesperrt werden können. Ich bin noch am überlegen, wie ich da nun am besten vorgehe, um da nicht mal reingelegt zu werden. (zusätzlich zum normalen Aufpassen.)


----------



## sascha (29 Februar 2004)

> Meine Anfrage bei D2 ergab, das die 5-stelligen Premium-SMS nicht gesperrt werden können.



Is so? Bei allen Providern?


----------



## BenTigger (29 Februar 2004)

Ob bei allen weiss ich nicht. Ich fragte vor ein paar Monaten bei Vodaphone mal nach (via E-Mail) und erhielt nur die Antwort, das zwar 0190 und 0900er gesperrt werden können aber Premium SMS nicht.


----------



## KatzenHai (1 März 2004)

Solange die Provider selbst fünfstellige Sondernummern für "interne Dienste" anbieten, haben die überhaupt kein Interesse daran, diese Nummern zu sperren. Und News-Dienste oder so sind nunmehr Mehrwert-Dienste, die gem. der Nummernkonvention der Betreiber fünfstellige Nummern haben.,
Einen rechtlichen Anspruch auf Sperre hat man sowieso nicht, es sei denn, der Betreiber bietet's ausdrücklich an. Ansonsten gilt: Aufpassen.


----------



## sascha (1 März 2004)

Heißt auf Deutsch: Es wird Zeit, die TKV den neuen technischen Möglichkeiten anzugleichen, etwa durch eine geeignete Novellierung des § 13...


----------



## johinos (10 März 2004)

*Chat-Betrug*

Artikel zu "Chat-Betrug - Wie dubiose Partner- und Flirtvermittlungen Hunderte Euro mit Handy-Diensten abzocken" im Stern 11/2004:

www.stern.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/magazin/index.html?id=521045&nv=ma_ct

Auszug: _"Wie systematisch die Firmen die Abzocke planen, belegen interne Protokolle, die dem stern vorliegen."_

Alternativgeschäft für abflauende Dialer-Einnahmen? 

Gibt's da schon Firmennamen dahinter?


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

*Stern Artikel*

Die im Stern erwähnten SMS-Nummern finden sich auf der Liste bei
T-Mobile.
Mich erstaunt es,dass bisher niemand Anzeige gegen die Betreiber gestellt hat.  Jedenfalls erklärte mir der Pressesprecher der Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft, dass bisher gegen die Verantwortlichen der Firma
 Whatever Mobile kein Verfahren anhängig sei.


Freundliche Grüße

H. L.
Journalist

_[Persönliche Daten editiert - Siehe NUB / HDUS]_


----------



## Der Genervte (20 März 2004)

@H.L.
Wie sollte auch?
Die Realität sieht ja nun mal so aus, das die Staatsanwaltschaften selten eine Straftat sehen und die Sache einstellen.


----------

